# China's new maglev train can travel at 370 mph!



## Irwin (Jul 20, 2021)

For those who aren't familiar with maglev technology, 'maglev' stands for magnetic levitation. The train doesn't ride directly on tracks; it levitates through the use of magnets with like poles in both the tracks and the platform that repel each other, causing the train to levitate and propels the train — in this case, 370 MPH!

It looks pretty cool, too!






The train platforms are elevated, so they're not constrained by many surface irregularities and can be built down the center of divided highways. Since they are extremely quiet, they can also be run across farmland and through ranches without too much disruption. The government doesn't need to buy thousands of miles of land for tracks, and wildlife isn't disturbed. Of course, in China, I'm sure the government just takes the land, but in free nations, people are usually compensated or they can just say "no."

China's maglev train will be available to the public in 10 years.
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2021/07/20/china-Chinese-maglev-train-Qingdao/9141626800353/


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 20, 2021)

@Irwin , my husband drives his vehicle with 'maglev technology' as well.  I can't even feel the road beneath us when he is speeding.


----------



## win231 (Jul 20, 2021)

"Wildlife isn't disturbed," uh....unless it crosses in front of the train.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 20, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Irwin , my husband drives his vehicle with 'maglev technology' as well.  I can't even feel the road beneath us when he is speeding.


I seem to remember reading about a private high-speed rail system being built in Texas from Dallas to Houston. I'll have to look that up later. Now, it's suppertime!


----------



## Irwin (Jul 20, 2021)

I found an article about the high speed rail line in Texas and they're nowhere near even beginning construction of the line. There are all sorts of lawsuits pending along with land acquisition issues. 

I don't know why they can't build an elevated line on the median of I-45.


----------

